# Weaving- Finished scarf



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I posted the beginning of this scarf earlier, and now it done! YAY!! It finished off at about 70" including the fringe at both ends which are about 5-1/2" each end. The width is 8-1/2". I used my fringe twister and then braided 3 together to keep it from tangling too much. Good thing I put the solid bands in because I only had about 1/2 yard of the tweedy yarn left.p, which is also the warp. Too close for comfort!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful scarf. Makes me want to find the loom I have buried somewhere in my garage. I was just about to start learning to use it when I had to pack up and move across the country. I never have found it since. One of these days. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty wonderful colors. It did not take you much time at all. Nothing like cutting close a 1/2 of yard oh my. But you did good.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

turned out great!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The scarf turned out wonderful. I love the blue with the tweedy yarn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

blawler said:


> Beautiful scarf. Makes me want to find the loom I have buried somewhere in my garage. I was just about to start learning to use it when I had to pack up and move across the country. I never have found it since. One of these days. Aloha... Bev


Thank you, Bev. It would be way too warm for Hawaii!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Wow how pretty wonderful colors. It did not take you much time at all. Nothing like cutting close a 1/2 of yard oh my. But you did good.


I know that was close, wasn't it? It went pretty fast, mostly because the yarn was fairly bulky. I warped it at 4 epi and the weft was woven at 6 ppi.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

maureenb said:


> turned out great!


Thanks Maureen!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Spooly said:


> The scarf turned out wonderful. I love the blue with the tweedy yarn.


Thanks Spooly. Definitely for cold weather.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I know that was close, wasn't it? It went pretty fast, mostly because the yarn was fairly bulky. I warped it at 4 epi and the weft was woven at 6 ppi.


Wow. very fat yarn. lol lol Well you did good. Just think you used some of your stash to.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice looking. You could even use it as a tab!e scarf. Love the tweed and blue.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Great work! I love the choice of colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....beautiful scarf.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

bakeknitsew said:


> Very nice looking. You could even use it as a tab!e scarf. Love the tweed and blue.


Good idea, I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Wow....beautiful scarf.


Thank you, DanielS and Cdambro.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh Wow! Those colors are so viberant! It would match my wool p-coat of you've nothing to wear it with!!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Great job! Beautiful colors.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

FiberQueen said:


> Great job! Beautiful colors.


Thank you, FiberQueen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Oh Wow! Those colors are so viberant! It would match my wool p-coat of you've nothing to wear it with!!


You could use it more in Missouri than I can in New Mexico. Let me know if you are serious.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

That turned out so well. Good job!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely and very good looking. The blue band are an inspired accent!
Noe we need to see you wearing this


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Lovely and very good looking. The blue band are an inspired accent!
> Noe we need to see you wearing this


Thank you, Wordancer. It is going to have to get pretty cold here for that. Maybe I'll take it to Ohio for Christmas.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful, and I love the twisted fringe.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

marciawm said:


> Beautiful, and I love the twisted fringe.


Thank you, Marciawm.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

marianikole said:


> Looking good


Thanks!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

That is really beautiful. I never learned to weave and I do regret it, but I did not have time because I was working. I find that I would not be able to spin and weave and knit. I do not have the room for any more equipment, so I will just admire the beautiful woven things that others make.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Milocat said:


> That is really beautiful. I never learned to weave and I do regret it, but I did not have time because I was working. I find that I would not be able to spin and weave and knit. I do not have the room for any more equipment, so I will just admire the beautiful woven things that others make.


Thank you, Milocat. I learned to weave when I was working and didn't really weave in earnest until I retired. When I worked, it would take me six months to make something. It is another reason I haven't bitten the urge to spin. Although, it is tempting.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spinning goes faster then weaving. It is so relaxing. I spin, knit, weave and quilt. I find my knitting has taken a back door to my weaving as I can can make a scarf in a week on the loom and if I knit it it would be 3 weeks that is why I started quilting I can see my end results faster. I still knit there are things that can not be made in other fiber junky crafts.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Spinning goes faster then weaving. It is so relaxing. I spin, knit, weave and quilt. I find my knitting has taken a back door to my weaving as I can can make a scarf in a week on the loom and if I knit it it would be 3 weeks that is why I started quilting I can see my end results faster. I still knit there are things that can not be made in other fiber junky crafts.


I try to weave scarves very loose but they always seem a bit stiffer than knitted. Except for the one I did in silk thread and it was on 8 harnesses. Now, that one is soft.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I try to weave scarves very loose but they always seem a bit stiffer than knitted. Except for the one I did in silk thread and it was on 8 harnesses. Now, that one is soft.


Even after wet finishes. I would think it would get softer with a wash. My cotton table runners did and my shawl even softened up.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Even after wet finishes. I would think it would get softer with a wash. My cotton table runners did and my shawl even softened up.


Well, why didn't I think to try that. Thanks!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, why didn't I think to try that. Thanks!


That is why we are here to remind you.... lol lol


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> That is why we are here to remind you.... lol lol


????


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty! I love your colors and the added touch of the solid bands.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> So pretty! I love your colors and the added touch of the solid bands.


Thank you, Reba!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful !!! Love the colors!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> Beautiful !!! Love the colors!!!!


Thank you, Rhonda!


----------

